# The Perks of Being a Wallflower



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't know who recommended this on the forum but what a brilliant book, it conjures up exactly how I felt as a kid. Thank you! I recommend it to anyone who has had dp states since they were young.

ps I haven't finished it yet so no one please write what happens!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

gfunk (aNd the large scary monster in her name icon) recommended this book to me and I just finished it.

Excellent book. HIGHLY recommend it. It is not likely to disturb anyone = just very good stuff, very realistic about a young teen boy going through some confusion and identity issues - and does describe some highly inward thinking and obsessions, but nothing that will make you feel "crazy" or trigger symptoms. Buy a copy. Very good read.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Is it chick-lit ? Chick-lit sends me into a rage. My doctor says I must avoid it at all costs.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It's not, no. It's about a boy, albeit a very sensitive one. But not chick-lit.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

martin is a very sensitive boy, so he'll definitely be able to relate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Who wrote it G-funk? I would like to read it.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Stephen Chbosky


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

